# Can anyone help me out please?



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hiya all,
I've been busy trying to find job websites in Spain I know of Trabajar but not too sure of any others, been looking at the Round Town News, Friday-ads.es, sur in english but not sure of any other sites. Also if anyone knows of any schools within the Benidorm area I would be greatful if you could post the names or websites here too.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Try the Costa Blanca News.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hiya all,
> I've been busy trying to find job websites in Spain I know of Trabajar but not too sure of any others, been looking at the Round Town News, Friday-ads.es, sur in english but not sure of any other sites. Also if anyone knows of any schools within the Benidorm area I would be greatful if you could post the names or websites here too.
> Thanks
> Emma


I will pm you the list


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I will pm you the list


Thank you very much and thank you Pasanda.
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're welcome, Emma.

Good luck and keep us posted! 

PS Pasanda is an Indian dish


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> PS Pasanda is an Indian dish


Thats nice

Stravinsky was a composer


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats nice
> 
> Stravinsky was a composer


My classical knowledge stops at Tchaikovsky!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought "Pasanada" was spanish for "nothing's happening"??

good luck with your search Emma, let us know how you get on

Jo x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I thought "Pasanada" was spanish for "nothing's happening"??
> 
> good luck with your search Emma, let us know how you get on
> 
> Jo x


Pasanda is an Indian dish; Pasanada is preceded by no so when asked "Que pasa?" the reply, if all is well, is "No pasanada"


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> My classical knowledge stops at Tchaikovsky!


I totally love finding out the origin of peoples names lol. I'll keep you updated just looking now for places to contact about TEFL jobs  just haven't decided yet if I will text my friend Luisa who is in my pic with me(Avatar) to let her know I will be going over to Benidorm in November lol. Can't wait to help her learn english lol really looking forward to it . I also hope I can find work really don't want to have to come home in March. Anyway lol time to go do some more reasearch.
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I also love the origins of peoples names


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I also love the origins of peoples names


cool, could I add you to my msn please? would be nice to be able to chat to people in more detail lol.
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure, I don't bite normally, only on days ending in "y"!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sure, I don't bite normally, only on days ending in "y"!


lol i like that one lol need to add that to my book of funny remarks lol along with "I'll be there in a min now" and "Who's coats that jacket". Thanks for letting me add you 
Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> cool, could I add you to my msn please? would be nice to be able to chat to people in more detail lol.
> Emma


But then everyone on the forum loses the benefit of the information that is forthcoming if you chat about expat issues offline instead of on here


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> But then everyone on the forum loses the benefit of the information that is forthcoming if you chat about expat issues offline instead of on here


Don't worry, Stravinsky, I'll still be here to give my normal drivel.....


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> But then everyone on the forum loses the benefit of the information that is forthcoming if you chat about expat issues offline instead of on here


Don't worry Stravinsky I won't be going off the rails just nice to chat to people about stuff that has nothing to do with the forum or maybe just a specific issue if ya get me. I'm on here alot but being as my motherboard on my laptop died I'm having to use my fathers >.< which I'm banned from adding faves too lol. But anyway its nice to speak to people off topic so to speak.


----------

